# Books about living at Singapore



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

I just have read book "Singapore four a.m." It was written at the end on 90's by a guy who used to live at there for few years. I found lots of interesting and useful information about living at S'pore- about people, food, shopping, entertaing. Why it is so common to use acronyms (HDB, MRT, ECP, KL, JB, MSG, etc)? Who is ang-mo and what you can expect at kopi tiam or Gaylang, how is SPG. What is the deal with durian, and what is lah... I found also information about work visas, procedures, etc. After reading that book I have spoken to my friend who already is at S'pore and he was suprosed that I knen so much about it.
Unfortunatelly that book is written in Polish so most of you will not be able to read it despite of my recomendation...

Have you ever read/heard about books concerining living at Singapore? I do not mean guide books of course... I am coming out there in few weeks and I would love to read about it as much as I can...

Now I am reading The Thorn of Lion City. A memoir by Lucy Lum. It is very interesting but that story is more historical.


----------

